# Oklahoma Joes



## gratefuldude (Jul 3, 2012)

Making my first attempt at using a stick burner this weekend.  All I know is that it's an Oklahoma Joes, but other than that I have no other details.  I picked up some Cowboy lump charcole and some Hickory Chunks.  Anyone willing to give me any advice on how to use this thing?  I'm doing 4 butts, 2 spares and 2 baby backs.  I usually use a MES, so this is new territory for me.Thanks in advance for any and all help!!


----------



## johnnie walker (Jul 3, 2012)

GratefulDude, Welcome to SMF. Would you do use a favor and update your profile to let use where you are located? The city and state or just the state would be fine. Thank you.

Now to answer your question about the stick burner, I really can't help (I have a gasser) but if you look in the forum nav: area you will find Wood Smokers and I bet someone in that area would be more than happy to help you out.

Again 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 to SMF.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 3, 2012)

Dude , welcome to the Forum. The first thing I ask is send pics of all you Smokes and equipment (as you acqire it).
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Hope you enjoy your time with us and decide to take up residence here, lots of info. , you'll find anything you need.

Here's a site to read , I you need help, PM me.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'll help you be a stick burner...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/stickburning101

Have fun and...


----------



## shamrock (Jul 14, 2012)

Recently sold an Oklahoma Joe's smoker....

It was well built with quality material and impressive welds...

That said, I found it near impossible to regulate the temperature and it was either way cool or red hot.

I have an old *VCR *tape that came with the smoker when purchased new. You can have it for the shipping costs if you are interested assuming I can find it. ....

Does anyone still have a VCR..???

Shamrock


----------



## schaydu (Jul 14, 2012)

Ive doe a few things to mine. The first thing i did was run a bead of high temp silicone to help seal the smoking chamber. I also used the grill grate that came in the fire box and put it in the firebox so that rested below where it normally would have, I did this because i was having temp issues. I figured if the the fire was up higher then i would get better temps. The second thing i did was to take the smaller grate and set it perpendicular the grill grate. This will allow the ash to fall through and not your charcoal. The next thing i did was get a small cookie sheet and put it under the grates. That is my make shift ash tray. It works well. If i have confused you in anyway i will take pictures and post them. 

But it takes some playing with to get used to. Using charcoal/ or lump is much easier to control as far as temps go.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 14, 2012)

No problem I understand , I think


----------



## schaydu (Jul 14, 2012)

lol i put some pics up when i get off work


----------



## schaydu (Jul 15, 2012)

Maybe these pics will clear it up


----------



## southernsausage (Jul 15, 2012)

Go for it OR cook one thing if you are still unsure. Sounds lime a big menu for first time stick burnring session!. However sometimes Baptism by Fire is the best way to learn...


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 15, 2012)

Go for it, it'll be eaten.crunchy or not...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and as always...


----------

